# Spare wheel undercarriage for Bessacar E560 2008



## silverthou (Apr 20, 2013)

Whilst I have been very happy with the standard reinflate kit for punctures until now, I am undertaking a month long trip around Europe this year, and feel that I would be more comfortable having a spare wheel. These appear to be readily available on sites like Ebay, as are undercarriage slings for the Fiat Ducato. Does anyone have any experiencef fitting these? Will there be drilling of chassis required? Are there fixing points in situ? Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bear in mind that it wouldn't be a standard Fiat / peugeot part, any spare wheel hanger would have to fit the Swift / bessacarr underpinnings behind the back axle. If you don't get a response on here, you could try the Swift group forum.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm reading that you've got a Fiat chassis not AL-KO? If it was an AL-KO chassis, then carriers are available direct from AL-KO http://www.al-ko.com/shop/uk_vt/products/motorhome-accessories/spare-wheel-carriers-motorhome.html


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

silverthou said:


> Whilst I have been very happy with the standard reinflate kit for punctures until now, I am undertaking a month long trip around Europe this year, and feel that I would be more comfortable having a spare wheel. These appear to be readily available on sites like Ebay, as are undercarriage slings for the Fiat Ducato. Does anyone have any experiencef fitting these? Will there be drilling of chassis required? Are there fixing points in situ? Any help greatly appreciated.


Good afternoon,

Many motorhomes do not come with underslung spare wheels because there is not sufficient space to do so because of the location of fresh and waste water tanks, and other protrusions within the chassis members so please check first to ensure it can be installed.

Regards,
chris


----------

